# Call Of Duty 2 - Enabling console



## Scorpione (Aug 10, 2006)

hi there.. 

Just a quick question. I would like to enable the console in Call Of Duty 2. I went to game options and i have enabled the "enable the console" option. 

How exactly do i open the console window? I believe it opens by pressing the "~" button. Unfortunately, as far as i know, the Wireless MAC Bluetooth keyboard doesn't have that button on it.. Is there another button instead for MAC OS X?


----------



## Benji07 (Aug 10, 2006)

The butten at the left of the "z"?


----------



## davebz (Aug 11, 2006)

You guys play too?  Cool, we should have an online game party.
Now who has sufficient network resources to run the server?


----------



## Scorpione (Aug 11, 2006)

Benji07 said:


> The butten at the left of the "z"?



The button at the left of "z" is ">" and "<"


----------



## mdnky (Aug 12, 2006)

Depends on what version (country) keyboard you have.  US models should have the tilde directly to the left of the 1 key (top left corner).


----------



## Scorpione (Aug 12, 2006)

Ah that could be the difference.. I have an italian keyboard, hehe... But would there be an alternative method, or a way of changing the configuration?


----------



## mdnky (Aug 13, 2006)

Try Command n


----------



## Scorpione (Aug 13, 2006)

Im sorry man, i tried that and it still didnt work 

Thanks for helping out though, i appreciate it!


----------

